# trout swimbait video



## jrhopkins (Jan 17, 2008)

this is one of my trout swimbaits. slow sinking, 8 ", about 4 oz. got my son to do the video, i just reeled


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

WOW....that is awesome. Has anybody tried to land a fly next to it.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

jr, your work is top notch, one of the best swim baits i have ever seen, just incredible

Etch


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

I come on this forum and just look at all the lures you guys, all of you, make. And it just amazes me, no, I find it totally, astounding, remarkable, wonderful, incredible, startling, marvelous, miraculous, surprising, mind-blowing , mind-boggling.
And now you have action video. This is great.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Jr, glad you could make it.

I consider this swimbait to have the most realistic action of any bait I've ever seen. 

Great work!


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

That is incredible, and so realistic ( to repeat previous comments for lack of a better one myself). I've thought about experimenting with similar swimbaits but figure I'll need to sit down and look into the process more. Would I be out of line to ask for a few pointers?


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Amazing! I kept trying to cast in front of it ! LOL


----------



## Jim45498 (Dec 17, 2007)

I have to say..."How in the world do you top that??"
That is absolutely amazing.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

How could you possibly imitate a living swimming baitfish any better than that? Absolutely amazing! You would think that muskie/northerns would really hammer something like that. Great video. Any more???


----------



## cast n catch em18 (Jan 14, 2008)

like the others have said...thats freakin awesome!


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

wow thats sweet!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

And I got excited when I saw the static photos...watching the video has left me speechless! Okay not really...it is amazing how lifelike the motion is...I am curious how each section is attahced...mind sharing? I would like to try an articulating type lure someday.


----------



## jrhopkins (Jan 17, 2008)

fugarwi7 said:


> And I got excited when I saw the static photos...watching the video has left me speechless! Okay not really...it is amazing how lifelike the motion is...I am curious how each section is attahced...mind sharing? I would like to try an articulating type lure someday.


the segments are connected with Kevlar string that is sandwiched between the body halves in a continuous loop from head to tail. it eliminates any friction in the joint and allows for a more fluid action. of course body shape and ballast location play a big part also in the swimming action.


----------

